
Breaking the x86 ISA [pdf] - gtirloni
https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter/blob/master/references/domas_breaking_the_x86_isa_wp.pdf?raw=true
======
randomerr
If you don't want to download the PDF view it as HTML:

[https://cloudspace.idrsolutions.com:8181/HTML_Page_Extractio...](https://cloudspace.idrsolutions.com:8181/HTML_Page_Extraction/output/f48f66f6-766a-45f7-9e14-5f826a413ff6/domas_breaking_the_x86_isa_wp/index.html?page=1)

